# Just a Signature I made :)



## El3mentGamer

Comments & Constructive Criticism is appreciated


----------



## Laxer

i think it looks great.

One thing i would change:

Apply a transparent gradient over the horizontal lines. Make it solid on the left fade to the right.

that or move the actual render of the person in front.


----------



## -WOLF-

Looks good. A little too tall though. You can make a top portion transparent so only the character's head appears out of the box.


----------



## DaChozenOnez

how did you.....nvm


----------



## sysdoctor

Looks great!this must have taken you a lot of time? how long did it take for you to create this?


----------



## krad

Good signature I've been wondering how to do those lines got in the signature been new in making signature and I'm not very familiar with the use of the tools. What software did you use?


----------



## Ooudestomp

Very nice looking sig there El3ment Gamer!


----------



## liamm

I'd love to be able to do what you do, it looks great! What software did you use? I'm guessing you made a 3d model and then added texture in photoshop. I'm also curious about the time you spent working on it.
keep up the good work.


----------

